# Obliterators!



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

They are sooo coool!!!

Although I really dislike the artwork for them in the new Chaos Codex.

Lord of the Night is fluff for Raptors, but what about the Obliterator Cult? Is there any fluff for these guys out there?

I'd love to see the Iron Hands tempted by the Obliterator virus. 

Let's poor out some Obliterator adulation here.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

There is fluff in the form of an article for the Obliterator virus in Inquisitor from an out of print magazine article (the article is still online on a few sites) - one of the specialist sites still has it.


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

chromedog said:


> There is fluff in the form of an article for the Obliterator virus in Inquisitor from an out of print magazine article (the article is still online on a few sites) - one of the specialist sites still has it.


I think all that stuff and fluff is gone now. If you are talking the Errata for Inquisitor for Specialist Games... yeah, it's gone. Not sure why, but... :cray:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm, just checked that site and you appear to be right.

Good thing I downloaded it and burnt the pile of stuff they had to cd for archiving purposes, then. A club I play at run a Inq28mm campaign, and they were after all that I had (probably for the same reason).

Inquisitor? Don't know what you mean. Do you mean Dark Heresy? GW don't revise their history. They are insects amongst men.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

_Storm of Iron_ had a fair bit about the Obliterator virus, as well as what happens when it's introduced to a Tyranid Hive Ship...


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

Deneris said:


> _Storm of Iron_ had a fair bit about the Obliterator virus, as well as what happens when it's introduced to a Tyranid Hive Ship...


:shok:

That sounds awesome. I thought I read that one already. I'll have to check that one out. Awesome.

:shok::shok:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

It IS an awesome scene in the book... which, of course, manages to anger most Nid players out there...:laugh:

The Infested Nid ship is so large they use it to move Titans... :shok:


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

just finished storm of iron, great book! but i wanted a litle more info on obliterators and the tech-virus... anyone has an insight?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

> I think all that stuff and fluff is gone now. If you are talking the Errata for Inquisitor for Specialist Games... yeah, it's gone.


Here you go:
http://web.archive.org/web/20060215...alist-games.com/assets/FO46Inqobliterator.pdf

And in case that the above link doesn't work, Lexicanum covers it pretty well too:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Obliterator_Virus


Also, Ben Counter's "Daemon World" features an Obliterator called Vrox. He has a mouth-gun (just like the old Obliterator minis)


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I really don't like the models they have for them. I would love to see a set plastic kit for them which could be very inventive but for now I'm just gonna scratch them from Chaos Termies.

" Stage 3

The carrier, now becoming more of a victim, finds themselves merging with their weaponry if they hold it for long enough. They also start to generate ammunition for the weapon they are holding, a most disturbing development. "

This makes me thing like the first time the guy just poops out some bolter rounds and is like; "How drunk was I last night?"


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> I really don't like the models they have for them. I would love to see a set plastic kit for them which could be very inventive but for now I'm just gonna scratch them from Chaos Termies.
> 
> " Stage 3
> 
> ...


"Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"

"...uh... Both."


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> This makes me thing like the first time the guy just poops out some bolter rounds and is like; "How drunk was I last night?"


"Fire in the hole!"

...May the Gods have mercy on my soul... :laugh:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, you might want to read Dark Disciple, the sequel to Dark Apostle. At the end of Dark Apostle, the main character infects an AdMec Magus with something that will turn him into a combination of daemon, machine and flesh. Sounds like a obliterator to me. And its confirmed that the Magus is in the sequel (preview on Black Library), so he might become an oblit.


----------

